
SQL for Data Science - sibanjan
https://dzone.com/articles/sql-for-data-science
======
Clubber
I often suggest to people wanting to get started working in programming to
learn SQL.

1\. It's easy to pick up but harder to master. 2\. It's been around forever,
it doesn't change much. 3\. It's invaluable for reporting and analysis. 4\.
You can get a job with just that skill.

